# My provisional kitties



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Last week, I found them in front of the gate. They might be not older than 8 weeks and had some health problem (light malnutrition, bugs). One of them got stuck in a ***** of the wall and it took hours to rescue. I brought them into my house, gave them baths, spray treatments and meals. Then I posted a "Cats in need" thread in Vietnamese cat forum. Some kind members contacted me and I have to part with them soon. After 4 days caring them, I don't want to say good bye but I have no choice. So now I share their photos, taken during their "visit".

The first day 









24 hours later









Then...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They look so happy playing together. A few weeks of good meals will bring their weight up and they won't look so skinny. I"m so glad you rescued them.
h


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

they are beautiful


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

They are sooo cute! I am so glad you rescued them!  They are so lucky to have you!!!

Karie and crew


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're so adorable! It must have been so hard to say goodbye - but thanks to you, they have a wonderful home and new life!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kittens  , I've never seen kittens so skinny before 8O , but I'm glad that they will have a new home to go to and be well taken care of  .


----------



## Lyrical13 (Apr 9, 2007)

Such cuties


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your pictures are great! You should do it professionally.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, they were separated from their mother too early and the vet said that sunbathing would supply them vitamin D to make their bone better. I just sit in my sunny balcony with them and with my camera 8)


----------



## parisgreen (May 1, 2007)

Nice pictures. I can tell they gain a bit weight and are very happy.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, it's my success!  Yesterday, I had to seen one of them off, the girl with dark-gray spot on the forehead. She's stronger and ready to join new family. I still take care her brother, the white one, until he's really fine.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You should clean their ears, it looks dirty or get a medication for it, get the vet to check them out and I heard that sun especially to white kitties gives them a sunburn/skin cancer :?: :?


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, my vet said that sunbathing is ok in the early morning, before 8 AM. I also cleaned his ears and face, but he seems to be afraid of wet towel, he always struggles and hides himself when I touch him with the towel. :roll:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, so cute, and lucky to have a second chance! Great pictures as well!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

tio said:


>


       THAT is a kitten to LOVE!!!!!


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Where's my lunch, TIO, my lunch, lunch, lunch









Well, it's time for a siesta









Hey, I'm 800 grams, is it overweight?


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

beautiful pictures!!! i love the lunch one!!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kittens, they look healthier now too, good job!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

tio said:


> Where's my lunch, TIO, my lunch, lunch, lunch


This is such a great picture! 
They are so lucky you are taking care of them!


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

> This is such a great picture!


I agree. It's fantastic - probably my favorite one. *tio*, you're a very talented photographer!  Thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures with us.


----------

